# Need opinions from home groomers!



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, I would like to start grooming Luce myself and find choosing a clipper to be more difficult then I expected. She is a mini, 8 months and 11 1/2 lbs. or so. The trainer I go to recommends the Oster a5. She says that is the clipper all others are compared to. I have looked at some reviews on Amazon (I think) and a lot of the reviews mention the Oster a5 gets real hot real fast - not something I want to deal with.

I spoke with a groomer at the Petsmart I have taken Luce to and asked. The young lady said everyone there uses Andis - don't remember the model, but she said they all do. I am thinking maybe it's because it was the clipper they had from grooming school - I know when I went to culinary school, everyone had the same knives because they made a deal with a knife company. That's how I came to that conclusion.

I want a clipper that will last, so I am willing to spend an appropriate amount to have a good one but it doesn't have to be top of the line for a poodle groomer working 8 hours a day. I would like to keep it under $200 including the the clip on combs, doesn't get too hot, quiet and easy on the hands - not too much to ask for is it? lol 


Also, where do you groom your dog?? Do you have a grooming table? Dining or kitchen table? The floor? Outside? Do you prefer clipping nails or grinding?

Does anyone have any tips to calm her down when I want to brush her? She wants to play and wants to chew on the comb or brush - I have tried distracting her with bones and treats - but it is still difficult. Will it get easier after she is spayed?

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it's a bit of a balancing act between power and speed, and heating up - the faster the blades move the faster they heat. You also really need to try clippers to get the feel of them in your hand - what is right for one person may not be for another. I have the Andis II speed, and have been very happy with them - they do heat up but that is less of a problem if you are using clip on stainless steel combs that keep the hot blades well away from the skin.

I tried clipping Poppy on various tables and benches around the house, but eventually invested in a folding grooming table - very solid, quite large, and, at its maximum height, very high - and it has made a huge difference to my back!

To get Luce to calm down, I'd use the treats as a reward for good behaviour rather than a distraction. Choose a time when she has had time to play and has been out to empty her bladder, and think of these sessions as training, rather than grooming - at first every brush stroke without biting at the brush gets praise and a treat, then two strokes, then two get praise and four a treat, and so on. I'd use whatever table you plan on using for grooming her, so that she associates the place with being brushed and clipped, and keep the sessions frequent but very short, so she does not get tired and bored.


----------



## powertothepoodle (Sep 7, 2013)

On James I use the Andis AGC 2speed clipper, it is easer to clip a poodle if they know sit and down etc... that way Luce will stay still when you groom and you can avoid accidental cuts.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Luce said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to start grooming Luce myself and find choosing a clipper to be more difficult then I expected. She is a mini, 8 months and 11 1/2 lbs. or so. The trainer I go to recommends the Oster a5. She says that is the clipper all others are compared to. I have looked at some reviews on Amazon (I think) and a lot of the reviews mention the Oster a5 gets real hot real fast - not something I want to deal with.
> 
> I spoke with a groomer at the Petsmart I have taken Luce to and asked. The young lady said everyone there uses Andis - don't remember the model, but she said they all do. I am thinking maybe it's because it was the clipper they had from grooming school - I know when I went to culinary school, everyone had the same knives because they made a deal with a knife company. That's how I came to that conclusion.
> 
> ...


I love Andis. I have the excel 5 speed, it works great and is super light. If you are only using clippers for home you could get away with a two speed though, the 5 speed can heat up the blades fast ( I only use the first speed for poodles).I always use a ton of cool lube too. I feel that the Oster clippers are super heavy and big which is not good when clipping tiny toys like I have. It makes it so difficult to get in the tiny areas. When I was at petsmart's all the groomers used different brands of clippers,there were a lot of Andis ones though and more groomers started switching to Andis clippers. 
As for under $200 I think you might be able to get a good Andis two speed clipper for $150.........Yes I just looked at my pet edge catalog and they have a few Andis ones for $120 to $150. If you are not going to do a ton of clipping and keep it simple you might be able to get away with the Andis versa. It is a 1 speed and comes with a #10,7fc, and 4fc plus a set if plastic combs and a few other odds and ends. They are limited to only the blades they come with though. I liked mine and I still have them. They are definitely not a profession product. I always recommended them to my clients and other customers that wanted to groom at home. 
I started grooming on my bathroom counter top, lol. It got the job done and I also had the mirror to help with evening both sides. I did it that way for a while then got my grooming table which I love! It makes things so much easier. It isn't fancy just a simple hydraulic pump that you do with your foot and it turns 360 degrees. But it helps with positioning and restraining (the grooming arm with the grooming loop). It was I think $150 on eBay with free shipping. It's supposed to hold up to 150 lbs but if a dog is larger and not supper still it will wobble and scare the dog. 
As for holding still I really like the grooming arm and loop. It helps a lot with wigglers,lol. It also helps keep sharp teeth if your skin.  she might be a bit calmer after her spay but it is mostly a learning thing. She just has to learn table manners, what is acceptable to do on the grooming table and what is not acceptable. As for teaching her those patients is the key. I'm sure others will give you tips on that one. I tend to be a bit harsher of a trainer than most.
Oh! I forgot nails. I like to clip the nails and then grind them. Clipping the nails first gets them shorter, which saves you time and wear and tear on your grinder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the quick replies. Luce does know sit, down and stand. I have to admit I have not been diligent with the stay command.

Just out of curiosity, what was the determining factors for the clippers chosen.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I have an Andis also. I started home grooming using a Wahl cordless and it puttered out too soon for me. So I went for a clipper that has a cord. I got the Andis because several pro groomers had them. I wanted what the pros have! I continue to use the cordless for face, feet and tail and it's great. I also use steel blades not ceramic. I went to one of the large office big box store and they had a fold down table with a ding in it. I put a bath mat on it to give Chanter traction. They sold it to me for $20. I think I would prefer a real grooming table though. I groom in our front room against our bay window. After grooming I have to vaccuum as there is hair everywhere when I'm done!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

The bathroom counter top sounds like a good idea! Mine is sooo small, I guess I could get a piece of wood to put on the counter and cover the sink to have some space for her to sit. The wheels is my brain are spinning for this - how high should the table be? Is waist high good? Belly button? Higher?

I would like to set my self up for success and not too much frustration for either of us lol.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I have 2 clippers; the Wahl bravara and the Andis 5 speed excel. I use the Andis for the body and sanitary. I use the Wahl for the face (it is quieter) and sometimes for the feet and tail. I like them both but the Andis definitely heats up faster if I don't use the clipper vac. As for the table, I bought a folding adjustible grooming table from pet edge. He is groomed on our breezeway.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Luce said:


> The bathroom counter top sounds like a good idea! Mine is sooo small, I guess I could get a piece of wood to put on the counter and cover the sink to have some space for her to sit. The wheels is my brain are spinning for this - how high should the table be? Is waist high good? Belly button? Higher?
> 
> I would like to set my self up for success and not too much frustration for either of us lol.


Yes a small counter could pose a problem. The wood sounds like a good idea but make sure it's covered or something you wouldn't want you or your girl to get splinters. Believe me the "hair splinters" are annoying enough. How tall is your girl? I think that would be a big deciding factor in table height. My toys are all under 10 inches at the withers so I always have my table as high as it goes, which would be just under my bust (Im only 5 ft though). I usually don't adjust my table during trimming time unless I have to. I will adjust my body before I adjust the table. I will kneel, lean over, look upside down, etc. now if you don't have a nice strong back that might not be a good idea. I only do it that way with my home grooming. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Luce! From someone who's new to the world of home grooming, welcome! For background to my answers, I'm a new groomer. Due to my lack of formal training, I aim for a clean, easily maintained pet groom and am happy if it's "smooth enough."

I use the Wahl Bravura clippers. They were one brand/model of several that got good reviews on this forum, which is why I chose them. I like the corded/cordless option and find them comfortable to hold. I do have a tendency to accidentally turn them off with my thumb due to where the on/off button is located. The blade will get warm but not hot after a while. Whether it's due to the design of the blade or how I use/maintain it I'm not sure, but I find the blades for the Bravura don't last all that long. But I'm happy with it to the point that I don't have a desire to buy a different one.

Right now I use an old desk in the basement for grooming. It's not ideal (though it works), and I want to invest in a decent table and grooming arm. If you can afford a nice grooming table, I think it would be worth it. Begley has a tendency to want to lay down on the table, curl up, and go to sleep, so having an extra tool to keep him standing in a nice position would be helpful.

I prefer nail grinding to clipping. On dark nails I find I'm less likely to grind them too short. So far nail grinding is a two person job at our house, but it's getting better and on some days it goes really smoothly (especially if it's been a busy day and Begley's tired).

I'll be using some of these suggestions to encourage better behaviour when I'm clipping legs and feet!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone in the salon I work at uses Andis- and it is not because of grooming school, everyone just seems to like those clippers. I have the Andis agc 2 speed and they work well. When I groom kennedy at home I put him on the kitchen "island". It is a good height for me and there are plugs right there for the clippers. He stays fairly still for me so I don't need any grooming loops, although there wouldn't be anywhere to attack one anyway.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I use an Oster A5, its what I learned with, 25 years ago with my first poodle.
I have tried the Andis 2 speed, it's nice too.
I LOVE my Wahl Bravura. Great for small areas, and quieter for a poodle who is just learning to be groomed. It's cordless, fabulous.
Dremeling nails has revolutionized my fear of nail cutting. Fabulous. (mine is cordless)
Invest in a table, and an arm, you won't ever regret it.
FYI, keep a look out on craigslist or local classified for a table. People attempt to learn everyday and buy equipment that they give up on regularly.
Spend the money on good clippers.
*****************good luck**************you can do it******************


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the Andis 2 speed, it does get hot pretty fast. I just change to a new blade and put the hot one on an ice pack . I do most of my grooming outside on the picnic table, prefer the nail grinder to clippers. I only have #10 and #4 blades and they work well enough for me and my girls. I think good scissors are a must as well. Good Luck, I think you will find it will continue to get easier and easier.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Personally, if I was grooming one mini poodle I wouldn't buy that clipper. It does get hot and as a beginner you will likely be slow at first like me, so it will get very hot and you'll have to stop clipping and let it cool. That is for someone who really knows what they're doing. I might go there later, but for now I love my Wahl Bravura. It never gets hot! It can be used cordless or with the cord for an extra boost. It is lightweight and easy to use. I have never caused razor burn even clipping short with the 40 setting on the 5 in 1 blade. I finally got the hang of taking the blade on and off easily (that was challenging at first). I can now make a nice smooth finish. 

If you had a standard with a dense coat you might want to get something with more umph, but it's price point is good and a nice place to start. I also bought an arco mini for my standard poodle's feet. The Wahl bravura isn't powerful enough for a standard with a very dense coat, but for FFT it's great. For a mini I bet it does fine on the coat. Buy the metal accessory clip on combs for whatever clipper you end up with.

Once I get better and faster and more confident I might get one of the powerful clippers, but I haven't found anything I couldn't do with the Bravura. Plus, it comes in colors. LOL It's a great beginner clipper.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I think Outwest has a good point. The Andis I have is very heavy too and I get tired after a few minutes.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

I agree with Outwest. Bravura can do it all. Get the stainless steel combs with it. It works for even dense thick coats. The key is it make sure there are no mats. I used the combination of Wahl Switchblade for body and Arco for FFT for years but now all I use is the Bravura. It is so quiet and light and never gets hot.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

This is exactly what I wanted for answers!!! Thanks to everyone!

In my research I found the Andis line of clippers weighs 1.1 lb. compared to the Oster a5 at 2lb - BIG difference when holding something for a while. 

When I first started thinking about this a couple months ago I was dead set on the Bravura. Then I read (I think here) people were complaining it didn't have enough power to get the job done. So, I decided to get a clipper that would last AND be able to get the job done.

After I received some responses when I first posted this a few days ago I decided to go to Petco and Petsmart to see if I could hold them to see how it felt - The Andis felt pretty good and I didn't even try the Oster a5 since I read reviews about it getting hot fast and the weight. So Andis it is!

But wait!!! Today I read some more replies and Outwest has some VERY good points. I use hand tools on a daily basis but I never groomed a dog, so I think there may be a slight difference trying to use the skills I have and applying them to dog grooming - I don't use my hand tools on living things that move at work - at lest not intentionally lol.

I think I will try the Bravura to get my feet wet and to practice - then later when I am more confident and comfortable invest in a quality clipper, most likely the Andis 2 speed.

Before I posted this I checked out Petedge and the Bravura is $139 and will include the 5 in 1 SS comb set. I like to keep her a bit on the fluffy side, will this clipper allow me to do it? The positions on it run from #9 to #40 and the comb set is 3,6,9 and 12 mm. If this clipper will allow me to keep her a bit fluffy and shave her feet then I'll get it.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I just remembered - I plan on cleaning out the garage so I should have a place for grooming!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I also have andis (I believe it is the 2 speed). I like it, but it does heat up fast. As mentioned, if you are using combs it doesn't matter. If you are using the blades, it matters.

Weegee is bathed in the kitchen sink. It isn't the greatest spot for it, but it is the only appropriate place. I simply bleach the sink when I am done. I brush him on my couch and do touch ups with scissors between grooms as needed. Anytime I use the clippers I set him on my coffee table and either sit on the couch or the floor (floor works for feet and belly). I clip his nails on the couch. I try to do the grooming where he is comfortable if possible.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Kitchen sink works great for small dogs, just clear off counters, etc and teach them "no shaking" until you move them elsewhere. As for the grooming, I would find a place in a utility room, basement or something/anything besides kitchen or bathroom. You would be surprised at the amount of hair that will blow around between drying, brushing and clipping. Andis clippers are awesome and will handle anything. I see several people love their Bravura's but I've had one and it didn't last, same with my friend. I prefer the Moser, perhaps not quite as much power as the Bravura, but it never ended up sitting in a box cuz it would not hold a charge. Mosers are awesome for fft, sanitary areas, inside legs on small dogs and I use it to finish most my grooms no matter the size of the dog. The SS combs are really handy to have also, but you need a different set for either the Andis or Moser. A table and grooming arm with lead is an investment well worth it. I think part of the reason a dog may behave better for a groomer than the owner is that we are not working on the couch, chair, lap, etc. The dog is on the table, restrained and quickly figures out it is not time to play. And don't let the dog decide when you are done, just teaches them that if I squirm, Mom stops  Treats AFTER something is done, say nails on one foot trimmed, works for training, but constant treating no. I dremel 99% of the dogs I groom, cockers are the only ones whose nails don't get dremeled. If the nails are super long then I'll clip them back and dremel to finish. That way I don't quick a nail, no dogs are sent home with bloody nails. All you need is a $20 or so Dremel from Walmart, battery operated. Again, works great and mine last a good 5 years and they are used daily. The little round sanding drums are cheap, easy to replace when needed.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm a novice home groomer also. There are so many options out there it can be overwhelming. I just read reviews and eventually just pulled the trigger and bought the wahl storm2. I can only compare it to my old home pet clippers, so, yeah, it's amazing! Lol. But seriously, so far so good. I just finished shaving my whole standard, and I'm very slow, and there were no hand cramps or hot blades or anything. 

I use a Dremel for nails. After fighting with the nail clippers initially, I can't tell you how worth it it is to train him to accept the dremel. Ralph lays down and sleeps while I do his nails.


----------

